# Sunday Gospel



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

My truck has a short in the antenna cable, and this morning it proved to me that if I was going to listen to music, it was going to be the local station, and they were playing gospel. It's been a while since I listened to gospel, but there was some good stuff on. Figured what could it hurt.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2020)

"There's a big difference between being religious and being spiritual."


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2020)

I had planned to post Jerry Church Sunday morning, but forgot. Here it is, a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 25, 2020)

injinji said:


>


Off topic, but the Universal Amphitheatre was a fine venue. It held only 5,000 and was open air. Later, it acquired a roof. Too bad. I went there a lot, though long before that 1992 date.


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Off topic, but the Universal Amphitheatre was a fine venue. It held only 5,000 and was open air. Later, it acquired a roof. Too bad. I went there a lot, though long before that 1992 date.


Sucks to lose a good venue. Most of my shows were Tally, Panama City or Dothan Alabama. Sadly two of the three are just about like they were in the 70's and 80's when I went. Hurricane Michelle forced the PC Civic Center to be rebuilt, so it has to have better acoustics than it used to.


----------



## topcat (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)

I was working down at the field at the river house this morning. Truck radio was letting me down, so I was listening to real gospel. Heard this song for the first time. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

People get ready.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

injinji said:


>


Sweet strings. Thanks.


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


Beautious.


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> Sweet strings. Thanks.


The ACL cut of that song has better sound quality but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

*JOHN PRINE*
Grammy-winning country singer-songwriter, recording artist, live performer and occasional actor who transformed Chicago's folk scene

_Oct. 10, 1946 — April 7, 2020_


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 29, 2021)

RIP Helen Reddy.




I saw her at Grad Night at Disneyland in 1972. She made an impact.


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 15, 2021)

“There’s a pretty lil thing !!!!!! waiting for the king “


----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2021)

Western Wall, written by Rosanne Cash


----------



## topcat (Mar 21, 2021)

Hot Tuna
Death don't have no mercy


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 2, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Funny that you should post something by the Dixie Hummingbirds because I had actually wanted to post their version of I Bid You Goodnight but I couldn't remember their name so I posted the Grateful Dead's version instead. (thanks for the reminder) ..Here's the version that I wanted to post.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2021)

Hallelujah


----------



## topcat (Apr 18, 2021)

Oh Glory! How happy I am.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 18, 2021)

“Hallelujah, by and by“


----------



## topcat (Apr 25, 2021)

Good Shepherd


----------



## topcat (May 9, 2021)

Oh happy day. Happy Mother's Day


----------



## topcat (May 15, 2021)

Blues Broads from Rancho Nicasio


----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2021)

All videos have a black screen. Is it the same with everyone else?


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> All videos have a black screen. Is it the same with everyone else?


No, they are working for me.


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2021)

Stand by me.


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

topcat said:


> Stand by me.


All day yesterday I told myself to remember to find a good gospel song to post on this thread. I forgot. 

Our little local radio station has gospel music on Sunday mornings. It's not too bad. But the preaching is as bad as it gets. I've kind of learned how long I have to keep the volume down before checking to see when it's over.


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

Nothing like the real thing.


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 3, 2021)

Jesus was a Capricorn Kris Kristofferson (owed to John Prine)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2021)

Spirit in the Sky. Norman Greenbaum.





Goat farmer in Petaluma, CA


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2021)

SUP,


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2021)

GOSPEL


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

Old stray dogs and Jesus are all the friends I've got.


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 4, 2021)

See Me Through, Pt. II/ Just a Closer Walk with Thee.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 10, 2021)

Turn Your Radio On. Ray Stevens.


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

I may have already posted this, and if that is the case, pardon please.


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2021)

Happy birthday Bill


----------



## injinji (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2021)

Birthday boy.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


You know I saw you posted in this thread and swung by to see if you'd posted Elvis


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)

The wife ran into a little of this situation today. Her friend was picking her up to go meet other friends. But the friend had to get out of church first. It must have gone a little long, as she was later than she said she would be. The drive is about an hour, and they had about an hour to get there when they left. They may be able to squeak in just in time.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 26, 2021)

“Hush,Hush”


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2022)

Plastic Jesus. The Local Honeys.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

If your hair is too long, there is sin in your heart.


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2022)

Rock my soul (in the bosom of Abraham). Louis Armstrong.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Apr 17, 2022)

How the heck did I miss this thread? 
Kind of brings back memories


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2022)

DCcan said:


> How the heck did I miss this thread?
> Kind of brings back memories


"Oh, there's a thin line between Saturday night and Sunday morning."


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2022)

An Easter special.


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2022)

Faraway Eyes. The Rolling Stones. Thank you, Jesus. Thank you, lord.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2022)

topcat said:


> . . . . . . Thank you, Jesus. Thank you, lord.


My go to prayer.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 1, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 1, 2022)

Tom Lehrer. The Vatican Rag.


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2022)

Full Force Gale. Van Morrison.


----------



## bam0813 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 16, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 28, 2022)

Rivers of Babylon. The Melodians.


----------



## topcat (Jun 19, 2022)

Rock me on the water. Jackson Browne.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)

The last few Sunday mornings have found me in the garden. The NPR jazz station does classical Sunday mornings, so I always listen to our local station playing gospel music. The last three weeks I have heard this song. (not this cut)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 24, 2022)

People get ready. The Impressions.


----------



## topcat (Jul 27, 2022)

Sitting in Limbo. Jimmy Cliff.


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jul 30, 2022)

injinji said:


>


I've never seen him do that song before, thanks


----------



## topcat (Jul 31, 2022)

Shine a light. The Rolling Stones. A bit of a reach for Sunday Gospel, but may the good lord shine a light on you.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2022)

Operator The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Sep 6, 2022)

topcat said:


>


OMG, this album brings back such good memories for me, my second post here on RIU explains why. 

For an old, non-religious yet highly spiritual white boy from the Southeast, who is both the antithesis and personification (depending on your perspective of everything that's wrong with America) of the region I was born and raised in, you posters continue to completely amaze and astound me. 

I respect everything that you all post and will never use the profanity that I almost always use in this sub. 

If I ever step out of line with an inappropriate comment that offends, please let me know, as I would never want to disrespect you outstanding posters..


----------



## DCcan (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2022)

Last night I got an extra night of camping due to the hurricane coming and most likely losing a night later in the week. I was recording the FSU game so I couldn't watch football for risk of seeing the score (not that it would have mattered as it turned out). Anyway Farm Aid was on the Circle network, and it was a pretty good show for antennae TV. John played this song and I thought about you guys and this thread.

Ain't no golden gates gonna swing open
Ain't no streets paved in natural pearl
Ain't no angel with a harp come singin'
Leastways not that I know of in this world


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2022)

On Wednesday nights get ACL at the riverhouse on the Circle Network. I hear songs all the time that I want to post, but I actually wrote this one down. lol


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2022)




----------

